

What future can bitcoin have if more and more countries will ban it? - sktrdie
http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/21266/what-future-can-bitcoin-have-if-more-and-more-countries-will-ban-it

======
gmuslera
The technology have more uses than just money, like i.e. Twister. Is just too
tempting for speculators to try to get money status.

------
kseistrup
If bitcoin is outlawed, only criminals will use them. ;)

